# Detailed info on >1 gallon reefs/planted pico tanks



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

Ive done all my write-ups here in this nano forum, a new forum detailing the smallest SW ecosystems around. We are getting many new posts of very experimental designs, and we have small marine aquaria and techniques to meet any skill level. So far, over 10,000 hits have been made to this forum and it is only 5 months old> this is going to be a serious contender for nano reef information as the months go by... if you start up one please come here for help and be sure to post your pictures---there is no kB restriction on the uploads.


http://reefs.org/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=55

To see pics in this site (which there are TONS of) you have to log in just like we did at Planted tank dot net. Actually its the same BB format, pHpBB. Unobtrusive signup, free, just pick a username and password.

Brandon


----------

